# Aggressive shark



## Silent but Deadly

This guy just wouldn't quit. So I convinced him to stop.

http://vimeo.com/49926917


----------



## TONER

great video there were alot of sharks on that spot


----------



## below me

man those things are getting thick. what size is your powerhead? i have a .357/.38 but have not used it yet.


----------



## jmunoz

What does that do to em is it somethin that just hits em or wut. Sorry never dove but love watchin.


----------



## Silent but Deadly

357 magnums. That wasn't a good shot, the sharks came out of nowhere when he started bouncing around. I wonder if they are good to eat, that was really my intention when I shot him.


----------



## marmidor

FINALLY the diver wins!!!! It seems like several ppl had trouble with sharks this weekend. They are thick out there.


----------



## jmunoz

Silent said:


> 357 magnums. That wasn't a good shot, the sharks came out of nowhere when he started bouncing around. I wonder if they are good to eat, that was really my intention when I shot him.


So its bassically the same concept as a gun? I was thinkin it was just somethin that hit em to try n knock some sence in em


----------



## SaltAddict

The bullet creates a hole, but it is the expansion of the gas that does the major damage.


----------



## Plattinum

That is not cool (The powerhead shot is, but not the shark). That doesn't even look like a Bull. I could be wrong, but that looks like a Sandbar shark to me. I love the idea ov having your powerhead on a second gun. I am going to start doing that. It would have taken me more time then I would have liked to attach mine.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Silent said:


> ...I wonder if they are good to eat, that was really my intention when I shot him.


Looks like the bull shark that came in afterwards thought the sandbar would be good to eat.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Silent said:


> This guy just wouldn't quit.


Really? Come on guy. Not much effort was put into discouraging the shark during that encounter. I counted 10 seconds from the time the shark showed up until the time you pulled the safety on your bang stick. Another 10 seconds and the shark was dead. You were either scared to death, looking for a fight, or both.

Although the classic anti-shark maneuver known as the "fin flip" is normally effective (not), I find that a quick jab with a pole spear does wonders to discourage sandbar sharks.

With a spent bang stick and an agitated bull shark on the scene, I'll bet the video that came after was entertaining. :yes:


----------



## tmw234

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Really? Come on guy. Not much effort was put into discouraging the shark during that encounter. I counted 10 seconds from the time the shark showed up until the time you pulled the safety on your bang stick. Another 10 seconds and the shark was dead. You were either scared to death, looking for a fight, or both.
> 
> Although the classic anti-shark maneuver known as the "fin flip" is normally effective (not), I find that a quick jab with a pole spear does wonders to discourage sandbar sharks.
> 
> With a spent bang stick and an agitated bull shark on the scene, I'll bet the video that came after was entertaining. :yes:



:thumbup: Well said Bryan. COuldn't agree more. I think all this shark killing business that went on this weekend is disgusting. I have been diving here 10 years and pretty much always see one or more while spearfishing. Never have I ever shot one, or been in a situation where I felt like I needed to. This new thing with guys trying to show their dominance by killing sharks, really just makes you all look like whimps. If you don't like sharks, then get a new hobby, because they are a part of the game.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

tmw234 said:


> Well said Bryan...


Sorry guys, I was in rare form yesterday. I apologize for being unkind.

I did not notice that it was my bro Gary in the video, or else I would have REALLY busted his chops! (just kidding) Gary is one of the most experienced divers I know. Although he is a bit of a cowboy when it comes to building rebreathers from parts around the house (!), I know he would only use a bang stick when he was truly at risk.

Just ignore me when I go off the deep end.:yes:


----------



## coolbluestreak

WhackUmStackUm said:


> ) Gary is one of the most experienced divers I know. Although he is a bit of a cowboy when it comes to building rebreathers from parts around the house:


Really? I want one!!!


----------



## SaltAddict

coolbluestreak said:


> Really? I want one!!!


Alright... You gotta clarify... Do you want a "Gary" or a "home made rebreather?"


----------



## below me

SaltAddict said:


> Alright... You gotta clarify... Do you want a "Gary" or a "home made rebreather?"




:notworthy:


----------



## coolbluestreak

SaltAddict said:


> Alright... You gotta clarify... Do you want a "Gary" or a "home made rebreather?"


 Really Dude????
I already have a Gary, my dad.

A budget rebreather would be fun, not to push any limits with of course... just fun to have/use in the <130ft range.


----------



## Silent but Deadly

Be very very careful. Relatively easy to build, quick to kill if you don't understand what makes it tick. It opens up a whole new world. What do they say: Once you try rebreather, you never go back. Or something like that. I can't figure out why no one wanted to go with me to try my first effort out.


----------



## Plattinum

Silent said:


> Be very very careful. Relatively easy to build, quick to kill if you don't understand what makes it tick. It opens up a whole new world. What do they say: Once you try rebreather, you never go back. Or something like that. I can't figure out why no one wanted to go with me to try my first effort out.


Wow! After seeing that, I don't care how many sharks you shoot, I won't call you a name questioning your manhood. That is insane. I am not saying you are insane, just the rig you made. Now you got me more interested in knowing what makes it tick.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Started a new thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/anyone-want-help-build-low-budget-rebreather-132586/


----------



## Orion45

Silent said:


> Be very very careful. Relatively easy to build, quick to kill if you don't understand what makes it tick. It opens up a whole new world. What do they say: Once you try rebreather, you never go back. Or something like that. I can't figure out why no one wanted to go with me to try my first effort out.


I think I'll stick with my HP 120's and a 19 pony. More air than I'll ever need.


----------

